# Planning Honda PC50 conversion



## Bintang 5 (Aug 8, 2020)

I'd take a look at the DIY conversion scene for bicycles, for your purpose a mid-drive motor from Bafang or Tongsheng would fit quite well. They are quite common in the bicycle converting scene. Some of them come with controllers already built in. 
With the right "tweak" of the controller you can run these motors with hand-gas like a moped without having to pedal.
Unfortunately I cannot recommend you an English-speaking forum, as for bicycles I'm only around in German speaking forums...


----------



## Functional Artist (Aug 8, 2016)

A simple 48V 1,000W motor kit should propel that bike around nicely. I put one on a minibike & it zips along great.
Here is a link to the videos of the build & test ride, if your interested.


----------



## bubbleboba (Aug 5, 2020)

SteveAtty said:


> I have recently retrived my 1972 Honda PC50 moped that I last had on the road 1997 and my original intention was to restore it and get it back on the road as original, but with memories flooding back of how slow it was and issues of availability of spare parts for the ic engine, my thought have turned to conversion to full electric.
> I want to keep the chain drive, so hub motors are out, but I'm not looking to make it particularly overpowered either. The original ic engine was rated 1.8hp at 5700rpm, so I am currently considering an electric motor of 1500-2000w
> 
> I'm currently in the research phase, finding out what motors, batteries, controllers and electronics I'll need. A supplied kit of parts could make life easier in the short-term, but the unknown quality of un-branded parts puts me off those.
> ...


Any updates? How's your project is going on.Good luck


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

I'm not following the constraint of keeping the chain drive.


----------

